
Bezos Discounts Kindle-Tablet Competition - jaybol
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/12/27/bezos-discounts-kindle-tablet-competition/
======
SquidLord
The "LCD tablet" market has a lot of space to play in, in terms of price
point. I picked up a Cruz Reader from Borders at deep discount for Christmas;
its been an awesome eReader / micro-tablet / news reader. The iPad's not
necessarily king of that form factor any more and becomes less so as more
Android devices roll out at much deeper price points.

That space is only going to get tighter in the next few years.

------
jayzee
At the very least the competition will not be yanking your books off your
e-reader without even letting you know.

[http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/12/amazons-latest-
kin...](http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/12/amazons-latest-kindle-
deletion-erotic-incest-themed-fiction.ars)

